# How to play NFS in LAN..



## getyourkarthick (Nov 24, 2008)

How to configure systems to play Need For Speed in LAN?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

http://www.nfsplanet.com/nfs7_lan.php?lang=eng


----------

